# ha ha ha



## belén

En castellà : Ja ja ja 
En anglés: Ha ha ha

I en català, com es "riu"?

Salutacions d'una que s'ha aixecat amb ganes de riure


----------



## Lumia

Doncs amb ha ha ha, he he he, hi hi hi, ho ho ho, hu hu hu, depèn del matís que vulguis donar a la rialla.


----------



## belén

Realment creus que amb "h"? Perque en català la "h" es llegeix muda, i no es riu "a a a" 

Tal vegada aquest fil és un doll


----------



## Lumia

En català la H és muda excepte en alguns casos molt concrets, com aquestes onomatopeies, en les exclamacions _aha_ i _ehem_, en el mot _halar_ i no sé si em deixo cap altre cas específic i recollit per la normativa. En aquests casos, el so és aspirat, com el de la H anglesa.

Després provaré de comprovar si n'hi ha més.


----------



## ernest_

Lumia said:


> En català la H és muda excepte en alguns casos molt concrets, com aquestes onomatopeies, en les exclamacions _aha_ i _ehem_, en el mot _halar_ i no sé si em deixo cap altre cas específic i recollit per la normativa. En aquests casos, el so és aspirat, com el de la H anglesa.
> 
> Després provaré de comprovar si n'hi ha més.



N'hi ha un, que per cert no us perdeu el proper 4 de desembre al centre cultural La Farinera del Clot (Barcelona) a les 22:00 que es representa per segon cop la seva obra de teatre "El Projecte Alfa", que escriu *fiho*, pronunciat amb una hac aspirada.


----------



## Lumia

La paraula _fiho_ no la conec ni m'apareix en cap vocabulari ni en cap diccionari. Alguna pista? (Com a mot occità sí que l'he trobat.)

És que si es tracta d'una paraula inventada per algú (de zero o com a adaptació d'un barbarisme o d'un estrangerisme, per exemple) no compta en el que comentàvem de paraules catalanes que tenen H aspirada.


----------



## ernest_

No apareix a cap diccionari perquè és una innovació massa recent, suposo. Ve del castellà *fijo*, amb el significat de segur. Jo crec que és un cas bastant semblant al de halar, que ve del castellà jalar, no? (Pura especulació perquè no conec l'etimologia d'aquestes paraules.)


----------



## Lumia

No, no és un cas paral·lel. _Halar_ és una paraula que ens arriba del caló i d'aquí el so molt particular que té. El _fiho_ que tu dius és un simple barbarisme (i ja m'ho temia), exactament com el _buenu_ o el _locu_.

Em temo que no apareix a cap diccionari ni hi seguirà apareixent. En tot cas, sortirà a la llista de barbarismes al costat de _fijo_.


----------



## betulina

Hola,

Només per confirmar el que diu la Lumia: ha


----------



## belén

Gràcies a tothom 
Ara ja puc riure a gust!


----------



## txellet

ostres, ostres, ostres  ara em feu sentir malament pk com a catalana que sóc jo sempre ric per escrit així : jua jua jua
basicament per emfatitzar que em fa molta gracia el que dic o el quee m'han dit. 
 com ho podria fer aixo?


----------



## Mei

txellet said:


> ostres, ostres, ostres  ara em feu sentir malament pk com a catalana que sóc jo sempre ric per escrit així : jua jua jua
> basicament per emfatitzar que em fa molta gracia el que dic o el quee m'han dit.
> com ho podria fer aixo?



hua, hua, hua?  

Mei


----------



## elMagnate

Parlant de gracietes, una amiga una vegada em va dir que li pareixia estrany, ridícul, o no se quina altra paraula prou ofensiva, que en el català s'escriguera "Ha hahahaha, he heheh..." per a riure, riure's. Ella en la seua pobra ment castellanitzada fins a l'últim cantó, li feia gràcia que en català una lletra que sempre(99,99999% de les paraules) és muda ahí fóra sonora com en anglés. I jo dic, mes estrany serà, i a més tu que apitxes, escriurela Jajajaja quan ho pronunciaries /ʧa ʧa ʧa ʧa ʧa ʧa ʧa/ o com l'adverbi /ja ja ja ja ja/. A més crec que ella tenia massa interioritzada (com molts altres) l'extrasonoritat de la interjecció, que passa d'una natural aspiració, a una excessiva velarització. La veritat encara que siga poc ortodox, igual tindríem que escriure-la així: Kha kha kha kha kha.

Obriu-se les ments, que hom ja no pot ni riure's a gust.


----------



## Namarne

elMagnate said:


> ...li feia gràcia que en català una lletra que sempre (99,99999% de les paraules) és muda ahí fóra sonora com en anglés.


Els francesos han optat per la mateixa solució.  
Com tu dius, d'acord amb la fonètica catalana no tindria cap sentit escriure-ho amb jota.


----------



## aprenent

belén said:


> Realment creus que amb "h"? Perque en català la "h" es llegeix muda, i no es riu "a a a"
> 
> Tal vegada aquest fil és un doll


 
Em resulta, si més no, curiós que empris la paraula _doll_ (suposo per referir-te a "cosa sense o amb poc sentit"), ja que no me sona habitual en la parla del català continental, però si que ho és al balear ( a on equival a _beneitura_). Ara bé, em sembla que la forma correcta _és doi _jaque _doll_ és una altra cosa (doll: 1.- Gerra de terrissa. 2.- Raig d'aigua)


----------



## adrià107

Bones! M'agradaria que algú em pogués facilitar la font oficial on es diu que la rialla en català s'ha d'escriure de tal manera, doncs em sembla un ximpleria.


----------



## germanbz

adrià107 said:


> Bones! M'agradaria que algú em pogués facilitar la font oficial on es diu que la rialla en català s'ha d'escriure de tal manera, doncs em sembla un ximpleria.



Soc de la mateixa opinió.

Un altra cosa es que entre la forma gràfica castellana jajaja o l'anglesa hahaha, ambdues sense cap sentit fonètic en català com a onomatopeia del so de riure, s'haja decidit triar l'anglesa més "internacional" fugint de pas de les "contaminacions" castellanes.

Es a dir, per a mi tan poc de trellat en té una com l'altra fonèticament.

¿Com es pronuncia en català la població de Khartum?
Khartum

¿Per qué no escrivim aleshores Hartum?


----------



## ACQM

germanbz said:


> ¿Com es pronuncia en català la població de Khartum?
> Khartum
> 
> ¿Per qué no escrivim aleshores Hartum?



Perquè el so de la h aspirada no es el mateix que el de la "j" en castellà. Khartum es pronuncia com en castellà es pronunciaría "jartum", d'aquí la "kh", en canvi, les rialles "ha ha ha" NO intenten reproduir el so que fa en castellà "ja ja ja" sinó més aviat el so que fa en anglès o alemany o en certs dialectes del castellà "ha, ha, ha".

I responent a l'Adrià ho dieu el DIEC2 a l'entrada "ha" tercera definició.


----------



## germanbz

ACQM said:


> en canvi, les rialles "ha ha ha" NO intenten reproduir el so que fa en castellà "ja ja ja" sinó més aviat el so que fa en anglès o alemany .



A voltes els criteris llingüístics del català com els designis de Deu, resulten "intescrutables".


----------



## ACQM

germanbz said:


> A voltes els criteris llingüístics del català com els designis de Deu, resulten "intescrutables".



Ha ha ha, bona aquesta. Però, veus el que vull dir? El so de "ha ha ha" i el de "Khartum" no són iguals, tot i que queda clar que l'ús "kh" es una grafia utilitzada en idiomes com l'anglès per designar un so que no els hi és propi i, tal vegada, no hauria de ser la millor opció. Qualsevol sol·lució que trobi el català per representar aquests dos sons serà qüestionable, ja que són sons que no són propis del català i que no están integrats el l'ortografia "normal" de la llengua i no acaben d'encaixar enlloc.


----------



## Harosn

La onomatopeia tradicional del català (o si no, al menys del valencià) per al riure és "cla cla cla" i no "ja ja ja" ni "ha ha ha", però pensava que ho sabia prou més gent


----------



## Escorpí Reial

Trobar una onomatopeia pel riure en qualsevol llengua resultaria difícil, ja que cada persona riu diferent. Aquesta pàgina web és molt útil, ja que és com un diccionari plurilingüe online paral·lel a la Viquipèdia. La versió en català està bastant malament, la millor és l'anglesa. Segons això, en les romàniques es diu:
* Castellà: jaja
* Francès: haha
* Portuguès: haha, kkk
En la resta de llengües d'arreu del món es diu haha, ha ha, ha-ha, háhá o similars.

Confirmat! En català es diu ha, ha, ha... tants cops quan faci falta. Font (DCVB) (busqueu _ha_)
*2. Ha! ha! (o encara més repetit i amb la h aspirada): exclamació imitant una riallada; cast. ja, ja, ja! Ha, ha, ha!—riuen tots, molt còmplices, Espriu Lab. 100.*


----------

